# Decoys



## klatto310

What do you guys like to put out for decoys, or do you even use them at all?


----------



## Rugger09

I think the she-mobile is pretty sweet. The only thing i didn't like about it was that it was really wrinkled up when i got it out of the box and i don't know how to fix that. Does anybody know how to get the wrinkles out of it?


----------



## dc240nt

Hot water bath or a hot blow dryer will get all the wrinkles out just fine.


----------



## SloppYy_Snood

klatto310 said:


> What do you guys like to put out for decoys, or do you even use them at all?


Just use a hen or a hen and a jake.

Among the best available (without taxidermy-produced "Stuffers"), it the Dave Smith Decoy hen and jake decoys.

*LINK*: DSD Hen Decoy (Click Here)

*LINK*: DSD Jake Decoy (Click Here)

:wink: -sLoPp-O-mAtiK


----------



## Rugger09

Did you just put it the bathtub? I tried both but the wrinkles didn't come out. Did you put it in the hot water and then blow dry it?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Bernie P.

I like the Feather Flex.Try setting it out in the yard where the sun will hit it as long as possible each day.Might take a while but that should get the wrinkles out eventually.


----------



## Rugger09

Ok thanks guys.

Shawn


----------



## Dr. Honk

Decoy selection depends on the time of season for me. When the gobblers are aggressive and running off their competition, I use a B-Mobile Tom with a real tail. Other times I use a Buckwing hen and Buck wing jake.

For wrinkles in your decoy ( provided it is made of a vinyl like material) a hair drier pointed directly on the folded area should work. I know the material that the buck wing decoys are made of has a memory and it will pop back into the original shape after heating.


----------



## PendletonFH

Simple!!! Use dave smith jake and hen and it will send the gobblers runnin once they take a look


----------



## wyogoose

None better than these in my opinion!! The Avian X LCD from Zink. They are way cheaper than Dave Smiths and I think they look better and are easier to carry around in your vest.


----------

